# Bipolarismo



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2012)

Cazzo incredibile....

http://www.ok-salute.it/personaggi-salute/10_g_disturbo-bipolare-famosi_38.shtml


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2012)

Perché i “bipolari” sono più creativi

Posted on 24 settembre 2011 by Immacolata Patrone

Danilo Di Diodoro

www.corriere.it

DAGLI STUDI

Perché i «bipolari» sono più creativi

Anche Vincent Van Gogh, Virginia Woolf  e Ernest Hemingway ne soffrivano

Un leggero tocco di maniacalità è un ingrediente magico per lo sviluppo della creatività. Diversi studi hanno dimostrato che tra chi svolge professioni creative esiste una percentuale di persone affette da disturbo maniaco-depressivo (talora chiamato anche bipolare) nettamente superiore a quella esistente nella popolazione generale. Un ruolo centrale è giocato soprattutto dagli stati maniacali, caratterizzati da sintomi quali stato d’animo euforico, aumento dell’autostima, pensieri che si succedono rapidamente, scarso bisogno di sonno.

I DATI – Dati statunitensi indicano che tra coloro che svolgono professioni creative la percentuale di maniaco-depressivi è di oltre l’otto per cento, mentre nella popolazione generale è solo dell’un per cento. D’altra parte, è stato scoperto che circa l’otto per cento delle persone affette da disturbi bipolari può essere considerato creativo. Il legame dunque esiste, anche se, come ricordano Greg Murray e Sheri Johnson in un recente articolo di revisione sull’argomento, pubblicato su Clinical Psychological Review, deve ancora essere dimostrato in maniera definitiva, perché finora è emerso più che altro da studi di casi singoli piuttosto che da ampi studi epidemiologici, che sarebbero molto più solidi da un punto di vista scientifico. Inoltre, il legame sembra non essere lineare: chi soffre delle forme maniacali più gravi è meno capace di generare creatività rispetto a chi soffre di forme più leggere. Un’esperta in materia è Kay Redfield Jamison, professore di psichiatria alla Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine di Baltimora, uno dei partecipanti di spicco della settima conferenza mondiale The future of Science, intitolata quest’anno Mind: the essence of Humanity, che si terrà dal 18 al 20 settembre a Venezia alla Fondazione Giorgio Cini sull’isola di San Giorgio Maggiore. Secondo la professoressa Jamison: «sono decenni, o veramente secoli che l’umore elevato è stato messo in relazione in qualche modo e sotto certe circostanze, alla creatività. Così è in realtà anche per altri aspetti, come il temperamento, il sottostante dono dell’immaginazione, la capacità di riflettere e di imparare dalle avversità. Poi la depressione può facilitare la riflessione, almeno fino a un certo punto».

VAN GOGH, WOOLF ED HEMINGWAY -Molto nota soprattutto negli Stati Uniti, anche per aver lei stessa sofferto di disturbi bipolari, la professoressa Jamison è autrice del libro Touched by the fire (trad it. Toccato dal fuoco, TEA 2009), nel quale utilizza le conoscenze di genetica, neuroscienze e farmacologia, per svelare i rapporti tra genio creativo e follia, un compito che la porta a rivisitare le vite di geni maledetti, come Virginia Woolf, Vincent Van Gogh ed Ernest Hemingway. Gli scritti della Jamison, ma anche le sue numerose interviste televisive e partecipazioni a eventi pubblici, sono finalizzate tra l’altro ad aiutare i malati ad affrontare i propri disturbi, oltre che a elevare il livello di consapevolezza sociale di questa che una volta era considerata una sorta di romantica follia. Nel corso degli ultimi anni i ricercatori hanno anche provato a definire quali sono le singole componenti di personalità necessarie per lo sviluppo della creatività.

APERTURA ED ESTROVERSIONE – Secondo Murray e Johnson, un elemento centrale sarebbe la condizione mentale di apertura verso le nuove esperienze e le nuove idee, perché è proprio a partire da esse che la creatività può edificare le sue costruzioni. Poi bisogna tenere conto del livello di originalità dei pensieri che si riescono a produrre, un tratto che può sfociare anche in quei tratti di antisocialità che non infrequentemente si trovano nelle personalità molto creative. Infine c’è l’estroversione, quella particolare forma di apertura verso gli altri che caratterizza soprattutto gli artisti che effettuano performance, come musicisti, cantanti e attori, mentre risulta meno presente tra coloro che lavorano essenzialmente nel proprio studio, senza avere contatti diretto con il pubblico, come scrittori, pittori e compositori. Da un punto di vista neurobiologico, invece, sembra che la creatività possa essere sostenuta al neuromediatoredopamina, una sostanza che nella cosiddetta area mesolimbica (nella parte più centrale del cervello, dove ha sede il cosiddetto “circuito della gratificazione”) è responsabile della genesi di stati d’animo positivi, ma anche di fenomeni connessi alla maniacalità. E quando si cominciano a generare associazioni mentali che scorrono veloci ed è attiva la capacità di generare immagini mentali, allora vuol dire l’attività creativa è certamente al lavoro.

Danilo Di Diodoro


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

E' una malattia e e non comporta solo dei piccoli sbalzi di umore....
Posto questo articolo che  spiega in modo semplice cosa comporta e conoscendo una persona affetta da questa malattia 
assicuro che per chi gli è vicino a sua volta non può permettersi sbalzi di umore .....






[h=3]Disturbo bipolare - I sintomi le cause e cura del disturbo bipolare[/h]www.inerboristeria.com/disturbo-*bipolare*-*sintomi*-...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo qualche caso di bipolarismo qua ?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo qualche caso di bipolarismo qua ?



Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...

Qualcuno qui ha detto che un pó tutti ne siamo affetti ... Per me non è così


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> 
> Qualcuno qui ha detto che un pó tutti ne siamo affetti ... Per me non è così



Si ho letto nel link che hai postato, avevo qualche nozione del significato, ma non pensavo fosse così grave avere questo tipo patologia. 

Ma... volendo un po di bipolarismo nel tradito a parere mio ci sta, ci sta nella misura in cui questo tratta gli sbalzi di umore, sbalzi di umore normali in una situazione di tradimento, ma per nulla comunque inerenti al bipolarismo. 
Anzi per essere più chiari il bipolarismo non centra assolutamente nulla.

Un ricordo che ho, e di cui ho parlato, è stata la ricerca di quegli alimenti che potessero nel tempo stabilizzarmi gli sbalzi di umore. E per qualche periodo mi sono aiutato con  pappa reale e del cioccolato.  
Esistono anche dei farmaci omeopatici che aiutano in questo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

è chiaro che si usa a sproposito il termine bipolarismo quanto per la schizofrenia.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> 
> Qualcuno qui ha detto che un pó tutti ne siamo affetti ... *Per me non è così*



uno dei sintomi è proprio quello di non accorgersene di esserne affetti.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> 
> Qualcuno qui ha detto che un pó tutti ne siamo affetti ... *Per me non è così[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> ...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

E aggiungo che sulla schizofrenia se volete vi scrivo un trattato.

Ma mi do tranquillamente della schizofrenica da sola in certi momenti.
Senza sentirmi auto offesa o percepire che sto ridicolizzando una malattia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E aggiungo che sulla schizofrenia se volete vi scrivo un trattato.
> 
> Ma mi do tranquillamente della schizofrenica da sola in certi momenti.
> Senza sentirmi auto offesa o percepire che sto ridicolizzando una malattia.


Mah sta roba in musica l'ho trovata endemica ed entropica solo nella musica di Robert Schumann il quale amava sdoppiarsi in florestano ed eusebio. Sdoppiati qui e lì finì che si gettò nel Reno e venne internato. Penso alla fine che la musica più bipolare che abbia scritto sia la sua quarta sinfonia...e che abbia dipinto la bipolarità in Florestano...

[video=youtube;Ee0VELlkprg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee0VELlkprg[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> ...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > buongiorno signora
> ...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non ha soltanto usato il termine bipolarismo, ne ha usati ben altri.  Se vuoi li cerco, so dove si trovano, ma credo non c'è sia bisogno no? li abbiamo letti tutti.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei l'unico di tutto il forum che non ha ancora capito la questione ironica del maschio alfa.
> 
> Ma stai scherzando o cosa?


mon dieu, quanta passione


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu, quanta passione



repressa, tra l'altro.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non lo so ma io la ritengo una malattia seria ...
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non capisco .....
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > neretto: :leccaculo:
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora cado al solito dalla luna
> ...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non capisco .....
> ...


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo qualche caso di bipolarismo qua ?



personalità borderline, più facilmente! ma non credo...

comunque sia, quasi tutti i disturbi della personalità sono curabili in modo efficace
l'unica malattia mentale incurabile è la psicopatia, in quanto gli psicopatici essenzialmente non distinguono il bene dal male, il che ha fatto sì che la psichiatria abbia perso interesse per loro


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, non pensavo ti fossi sentita offendere nella tua sensibilità ma mi sembrava un trascinamento di qualcosa.
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> personalità borderline, più facilmente! ma non credo...
> 
> comunque sia, quasi tutti i disturbi della personalità sono curabili in modo efficace
> l'unica malattia mentale incurabile è la psicopatia, in quanto gli psicopatici essenzialmente non distinguono il bene dal male, il che ha fatto sì che la psichiatria abbia perso interesse per loro


 lasciamo perdere il caso Joey   va nel mio 3D che ho postato nel confessionale e commenta ci sono novità che ti riguardano :up:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si......
> ...


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere il caso Joey   va nel mio 3D che ho postato nel confessionale e commenta* ci sono novità che ti riguardano *:up:



vado vado, che modi!:singleeye:

piatti da lavare?:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vado vado, che modi!:singleeye:
> 
> piatti da lavare?:inlove:



 ma no amoruccio 
:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hemm...scusa....mi è partito l'embolo....
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hemm...scusa....mi è partito l'embolo....
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu, quanta passione


auahhaahahahahaa  Ho colpito ed è affondata. Ma shhh


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahaa  Ho colpito ed è affondata. Ma shhh



ma certo che hai colpito, perchè sembra che tu ci credi, oppure se eri ironico fai qualcosa per la tua ironia perchè non si capisce.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma certo che hai colpito, perchè sembra che tu ci credi, oppure se eri ironico fai qualcosa per la tua ironia perchè non si capisce.



Ogni tanto faccio anche io il maschio alfa :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto faccio anche io il maschio alfa :rotfl::rotfl:


:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto faccio anche io il maschio alfa :rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma certo che hai colpito, perchè sembra che tu ci credi, oppure se eri ironico fai qualcosa per la tua ironia perchè non si capisce.


pretendi troppo Tebe. lui non si capisce neanche lui stesso e per di più non capisce gli altri ... per questo si trova bene con Joey :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto *faccio anche io il maschio alfa :rotfl::rotfl:*


è l'unica volta che non reciti ma sei te stesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:



Potevi fingere. :unhappy:

Flap.. flap..


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Eh ?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> pretendi troppo Tebe. lui non si capisce neanche lui stesso e per di più non capisce gli altri ... per questo si trova bene con Joey :rotfl::rotfl:



auahahahhahahahahahaaa


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è l'unica volta che non reciti ma sei te stesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buahwuauhauahahahaaha


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> pretendi troppo Tebe. lui non si capisce neanche lui stesso e per di più non capisce gli altri ... per questo si trova *bene con Joey* :rotfl::rotfl:




:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:


 è la triste realtà bisogna prenderne atto


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è la triste realtà bisogna prenderne atto


in verità il mio pensiero è molto diverso ma ovviamente...tante teste tante idee


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in verità il mio pensiero è molto diverso ma ovviamente...tante teste tante idee



Presente! io sono una testa, ma non di minchia.

Battiato muto auahhaha


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presente! *io sono una testa, ma non di minchia.*
> 
> Battiato muto auahhaha


chi ha detto che sei testa di minchia?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi ha detto che sei testa di minchia?



Tu adesso :rotfl::rotfl: :bacio:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu adesso :rotfl::rotfl: :bacio:



davvero?
Apperò.
Che fine scherzo...


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Apperò.
> Che fine scherzo...


E NO! c'era il punto interrogativo...quindi non vale!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Apperò.
> Che fine scherzo...


E mica mi chiamo Joey


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> E NO! c'era il punto interrogativo...quindi non vale!:carneval:


Si  a cucchira ri tutti i pignati.

Che tradotto vuol dire, se il cucchiaio di tutte le pentole, ma le vera traduzione è questa, ma ti potevi stare muta!! 

Tanto si continua


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si a cucchira ri tutti i pignati.
> 
> Che tradotto vuol dire, se il cucchiaio di tutte le pentole, ma le vera traduzione è questa, ma ti potevi stare muta!!
> 
> Tanto si continua



Solidarietà femminile! 
ti dice niente?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Solidarietà femminile!
> ti dice niente?



Si

Vuoi una briosche ?

Nocciorella , misto di cioccolato caffè e nocciola, con nocciole e panna.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E mica mi chiamo Joey


lui scherza?
Apperò2


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lui scherza?
> Apperò2



E mica mi chiamo Joey. 2


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *E mica mi chiamo Joey.* 2



vero.

Affondata.


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si
> 
> Vuoi una briosche ?
> 
> Nocciorella , misto di cioccolato caffè e nocciola, con nocciole e panna.


no grazie! 
un caffè magari si :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no grazie!
> un caffè magari si :mrgreen:



Dolce Simy, per lei.


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dolce Simy, per lei.


bellissimo con la Sicilia! :mrgreen:
:forza:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in verità il mio pensiero è molto diverso ma ovviamente...tante teste tante idee


perchè tu lo leggi con tenerezza ma se ti soffermi a leggere attentamente mi darai atto che è un ignorante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ultimo ti ho pure trattato bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi ha detto che sei testa di minchia?



Lui . avrà mille difetti ma è sincero e prende atto della realtà :mrgreen::mrgreen:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Apperò.
> Che fine scherzo...


 lo chiami fine scherzo?..  io dico invece che sono giochi infantili per bambini deficienti quale è lui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

*Battiato*

Cumpà:mrgreen:

Ti prometto una cosa, nella prossima vita nasco donna e te la do.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cumpà:mrgreen:
> 
> Ti prometto una cosa, nella prossima vita nasco donna e te la do.




ma tesoro mi vai bene anche così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma tesoro mi vai bene anche così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:calcio::dito:


----------

